# A Fantasy Log



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey all, it's been a long time since i posted anything on here although i have been checking in regularly to see all the awesome work your all working on. I haven't been totally neglecting the hobby however, and have been slowly and steadily working on a few pieces, mainly for my empire army i'm using in the campaign i am in but also a few dwarf pieces simply because i like them ^^

I'll start with the Empire pieces for my campaign army. I'm doing a mixed force with units from many different provinces within the empire including, Stirland, Altdorf, Nuln and Talabecland/Reikland. This is allowing me to paint in several different colour schemes whilst still building the same army, thus allowing me not to get bored whilst working on the army. A problem i often succumb to. To maintain a back story to the army though and to explain why all these provinces are working together i'm going to be using a lot of arch lectors and warrior priest/witch hunters to make a 'crusade army' of sorts.

To start with here is on of the witch hunter's i will be using. I painted him in the standard red and white of Reikland/Talabheim;


















Next is a cannon and movement tray i built up. The crew is made with 1 person on a cavalry base and 2 people on another cavalry base with the cannon on a 50mm monster base in between them. this allows me to remove casualties to the crew easily whilst maintaining a nice visual image to the piece;


























Next is my Stirland griffon general :biggrin: how i love this guy, made 3/4 of my opponents army flee in one charge in my first game with him ^.^, unfortunately i haven't made too much progress with him but i am working on him slowly;











Finally for the Empire is the command squad for my handgunners, painted in the Talabheim colours as with the witch hunter;


















And as a final treat here are the models i have finished/worked on in my unit of Long Drong's Slayer Pirates >< yay;


















I don't know if it's really visible from the pictures but i am using cut down sides form orc n goblin chariots to make a 'decking' effect on the bases of the unit.

C&C welcome as always guys
Cheers
Melsaphim


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking very nice! I like the use of freehand you have done on the griffon and the banner, very effective. I will also have to steal that basing setup for the cannon ^^

rep!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You are a great painter the only thing is theres a nasty mould line/ gap in the griffins head beak really detracts from a great piece

The wood effect on the dwarf pistol is fantastic

Will you be adding a unit of river patrol, either some free company militia or huntsmen to match the stirland general?


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice painting and a cool idea for an Empire army. I really like the Slayer bases/ concept. They will look really cool when done.

I agree with Barnster, though. The mould line on the giffon's beak and the cannon wheels detracts from well-painted pieces.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the painting, agree with what the others have said and wish I was that good at doing white 

+rep


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Barnster said:


> You are a great painter the only thing is theres a nasty mould line/ gap in the griffins head beak really detracts from a great piece
> 
> The wood effect on the dwarf pistol is fantastic
> 
> Will you be adding a unit of river patrol, either some free company militia or huntsmen to match the stirland general?


The moldline/gap in the griffons head has since been adressed with some green stuff, thats what i get for painting at 3 in the morning, i didn't even notice the damn gap till after i'd taken the pictures ><

Thankyou for your words on the wood effect i am trying to get a decent grain on all wood areas of my models and it's good to hear its looks ok. and yes i will be adding a river patrol force to go with the stirland general.



alasdair said:


> Looking very nice! I like the use of freehand you have done on the griffon and the banner, very effective. I will also have to steal that basing setup for the cannon ^^
> 
> rep!


Thankyou for the praise =) and feel free to steal the basing setup, i just thought it was a handy way of basing the cannon and crew whilst remaining easy to remove casualties, i have a hellblaster set up in a similar manner waiting to be painted too.



KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice painting and a cool idea for an Empire army. I really like the Slayer bases/ concept. They will look really cool when done.
> 
> I agree with Barnster, though. The mould line on the giffon's beak and the cannon wheels detracts from well-painted pieces.


As above i have since sorted the beak problem, i can't believe how blind i was to it but that's painting in the early hours of the morning for you. thanks for the praise hopefully the slayer pirate bases will look awesome when ranked up as i'm aiming for a decent image with them, hell might even get a FW landship to go with em ^^



Hellados said:


> I love the painting, agree with what the others have said and wish I was that good at doing white
> 
> +rep


thankyou very much, white i find is the hardest part of these models but with a good mix of vallejo and GW paints i think i have managed to get it down okay, it's not as good as many others on here but i think it passes enough for tabletop.

Thankyou all for the words of praise and the comments, once again my blindness has been resolved with regards to the birds beak >< i would have pictures of my recently finished Scibor miniatures purchases for my dwarves but its late and i have no light in which to photo so they will have to wait for morning i am afraid

Cheers
Mels


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

sorry for the double post guys but i have pictures ^.^ i have been working hard on these guys lately but it seems i'm getting quicker, i'm managing to finish a character model in one day which for me is a record.

First up is the horse for my empire armies' arch lector;


















Painted in the standard reikland colours that it seems most my army is going to end up being now lol. secondly is my dwarf rune guy for my growing dwarf army;


















I'm using a red/green colour scheme for my dwarfs. not the most original i know but i like the effect it has together, this guy was a joy to paint i'm just hoping that my beards live up to expectations as i had a hard time doing them. Thirdly is my dwarf lord general for my army;


























He is a wonderful sculpt from Scibor and i'm in love with his dwarves ^.^ no word of a lie. the detail was amazing and i had no problems at all with it. The base is from another of my scibor purchases and i will be using this guy as my general/oath stone dude cos i like the idea of the oath stone if not the rules.

Now finally for all you dwarf lovers out there here is my little contribution to dwarven love entitled 'make love not war-hammer' :biggrin:


















As you can see this little goblin has joined the ranks of dwarf lovers the world over :laugh: hehe sorry but i had to

C&C welcome as always
CHeers
Mels


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Am impressed by the highlighting on the folds of all the cloaks.

Specifically the Witch hunter and Dwarf Lord.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Am impressed by the highlighting on the folds of all the cloaks.
> 
> Specifically the Witch hunter and Dwarf Lord.


Thankyou, i'm currently working on the warrior priest for the army, the avatars of war version, and the model has some nice areas of cloak for me to keep practicing on so hopefully it will retain the same praise worthy look :laugh:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

love the paint jobs mate, i think the highlights are a bit overpowering on some bits, have you tried wet blending or is it just the photo not showing it off very well?

I love the goblin - dwarf love too mate! seriously epic


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Hellados said:


> love the paint jobs mate, i think the highlights are a bit overpowering on some bits, have you tried wet blending or is it just the photo not showing it off very well?
> 
> I love the goblin - dwarf love too mate! seriously epic


Thankyou, i admit the highlighting can be a little too much in some areas but the photos really thrust this in your face where as in real life they ain't so bad. i have tried wet blending before but i'm no good at it to be honest, my girlfriend has all the talent for that.

And yes the dwarf love statue is truly epic :biggrin: lol, i love that sculpt, one of my favourites from Scibor.

Now without more waffling here is some more pictures for you all. I know they are not specifically for my empire army or my dwarves but i'm on a bit of a chaos spree at the minute so please bear with me. i do have a steamtank and an engineer built for my empire campaign force so it's not all unrelated i swear.

Firstly is my PIP of Khazyk the befouled on his wonderful rot-beast. a b-day present that has gotten me onto my current chaos fueled frenzy. This model is my first FW model and my first use of the new GW paints so it may not be any good, i'm hoping to capture the sickly rotten look of nurgle through washes and some glazing but who knows how that will turn out ^^;


















Secondly is my PIP of a nurgley chaos lord, i have converted him slightly giving him a mace instead of the axe and removing the large silly looking (in my opinion anyway) spiney things from his shoulder pad. This model will again be done using washes and glaze to get a nurgle appearance so fingers crossed on that one too;


















Thirdly is a WiP of a nurgle lord using the finecast bragg the gutsman as a base. i removed the nice scythe/blade thingy and half the shaft of the weapon to give him an axe using the head from the previous lord. the model was bent to hell with the weapon anyway and was practically unusable so i had no trouble hacking it apart. I also left off the gut plate and green stuffed some intestines and torn skin to cover the whole left;


















And now finally is a little treat for myself i've been working on. I took a model from the bushido temple starter pack (the female one) and cut her apart, used my limited green stuff skill and made.......


















Sakura from naruto hehe ^.^ the model is still very PiP but i have made some progress on her lately and she should be finished soon.

Well that's all from me folks so cheers for now
C&C welcome as always
Mels


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Well i have finished painting my two chaos lords that will be fielded in my 40 strong warriors of nurgle unit ^.^

lord one (converted slightly from nurgle lord plastic kit);

















lord two (a more detailed conversion involving green stuff and such ><);

















Each model took a days worth of painting each, which for me is quick, and were both my first attempts at using glazes. I now swear by this green glaze for my nurgle model it makes them look awesome irl though i don't know if it comes across as well in photos

C&C welcome as always guys
Mels


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Have to say, I really like your style of painting. It doesn't go from extremes of colour but looks a lot more natural to me! Really like it! 

Keep it up pal, look forward to seeing more! Well impressed with the Empire stuff!


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> Have to say, I really like your style of painting. It doesn't go from extremes of colour but looks a lot more natural to me! Really like it!
> 
> Keep it up pal, look forward to seeing more! Well impressed with the Empire stuff!


Thankyou, i prefer my models to appear more natural in tone than bright, though my empire will probably all appear bright and wonderful. atleast with my chaos force i am attempting to keep them dark, gritty and natural in colour.

I have finished a few more models for the unit including the champion and standard, and the chaos sorcerer i am sneaking into there has been finished too ^.^ hopefully i will have some pics up tomorrow

Cheers
Mels


----------

